# Scotch Eggs - are they ok to eat in pregancy?



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi 

i am 20 weeks pg tomorrow and i know that there are certain foods that should be avoided and wondered if scotch eggs are ok to eat and also shop brought coleslaw





Tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

have just answered my own question, scotch eggs i have brought are not hard boiled they are egg mayonnaise no thats a no no


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's probably still ok.  You are safe to eat things like hellmans mayo, or salad cream.  It's just homemade, where the eggs won't have been cooked that you need to watch out for.  Most processed mayonnaises are safe.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

